# Looking to purchase a Ventrac cab



## DavidW (11 mo ago)

Do you still have the cab for sale and what does shipping to North Dakota cost ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to plowsite, have a look around, plenty of knowledgeable people here and possibly someone has what you’re looking for. Moved your post from that other thread and started a thread for you


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

@Ajlawn1


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> @Ajlawn1


What?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What?


Don't you have a cab ventrac for sale?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Don't you have a cab ventrac for sale?


I have a Ventrac with a cab for sale I don't have a Ventrac cab for sale...


----------

